

Apple new ‘digital handshake’ will be powered by invisible ink - infogaufire
http://zuvvu.com/article.php?id=f90f2aca5c640289d0a29417bcb63a37

======
martokus
That is a pretty amazing concept. Could anyone more knowledgeable explain a
bit more as I'm not sure I grasped the full picture?

~~~
infogaufire
Sure. I am going through couple of documents related to this. As soon as I get
some clearer understanding, I will surely let you know.

